# Need Advice About PC Hardware For SWTOR



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello as the title says i need advice about updating my computer For SWTOR.I have very little to no knowledge about Computer Hardware... But I Have My Computers Info. If Someone Could Atleast Tell Me What needs to be updated for TOR that would be really helpful..Also I'm not Sure if it would just be better to buy a whole new machine at this point but Thanks In Advance For Any Advice

My Computer:Hp Pavilion 061 

Graphics Card:Ati Radeon Xpress 200 Series

Processor:Amd Athlon 64 Processor 3700+,MMX,3Dnow,~2,2GHz

DirectX VersionirectX 9.0c(4.09.0000.0904

OS:Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1,Build 2600)

Ram:958MB (all i could find was size)

Hard Drive Space:177GB


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Not Sure If I would Need To Post More Info But If u Could Let Me know what else u need and how to get it i will update


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000 or better / Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0 Ghz or better
> Memory: At least 1.5 GB RAM for XP / 2 GB or better for Windows Vista/7
> Graphics: ATI XT1800 or better / NVIDIA 7800 or better / Intel 4100 or better. 256 MB minimum video RAM, shader 3.0 or better fully compatible graphics card.
> OS: Windows XP (SP3)/ Vista / Windows 7
> ...


so those are the minimum specs for the game 
looking @ your specs 
I would go after whole new machine if the budget allows it 
otherwise 
I would upgrade the graphic card and RAM 
newegg.com


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks For The Advice And Reply I Was looking at Newegg.com And Came Across This PC 

Newegg.com - HP Pavilion Elite h8-1010 (QN557AA#ABA) Desktop PC Intel Core i5 2390T(2.70GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity AMD Radeon HD 6450 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

If you Could i would like to hear your personal opinion On it And how you think it would run SWTOR I Would Like to atleast run it on about medium or a step higher but if u have a PC you would recommend just link it and ill check it out and once again thanks.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

that system looks pretty good except for that graphics card they got on there 
AMD Radeon HD 6450 graphics card with 512MB DDR3 dedicated memory

I would upgrade that 
else if you can build your own machine :S


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Building Would Probably Be So Far Over my Head it Wouldn't be funny lol
But would it be possible to buy one that is ready to go at a decent price?
or i guess i could just buy a graphics card with the HP


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Newegg.com - iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 553D3 Desktop PC Phenom II X2 555(3.2GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

This could be perfect lil over the price then HP but has a lot better graphics card


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright Looks Good Thanks A lot But 1 More Question I heard The iBUYPOWER were built badly not sure if its the truth or what but maybe u can fill me in?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well again do your research to be honest I Don't know about ibuypower or any other company that builds custom PCs. I build my own so 
in your case check it out on new egg go after a PC that has a good Graphics card 
if you are unsure link it here we can look @ it and give you our suggestions


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Newegg.com - Recertified: ASUS Essentio CG1330-07 Desktop PC Phenom II X6 1045T(2.7GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity ATI Radeon HD 5450 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Top 10 Performance Desktop PCs | PCWorld


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

i was checking out the asus u linked me and some people said the video card wasn't good. but i had a question about them do u have to buy a certain brand of graphics card for each computer? such as my PC has a radeon could a NVIDIA work on my PC?


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

Would This Be Considered As A Better Graphics card? (then the first HPs)
not real sure what i'm looking at in the Graphic cards on which is better or worse 

Newegg.com - HP Pavilion Elite h8-1039 (QU123AA#ABA) Desktop PC Phenom II X6 1065T(2.9GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity AMD Radeon HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

and over all do the u think this PC would be a good choice for SWTOR?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

That HP looks pretty goods

as for the graphics card you can use either but recommended that if you are using nvidia chipset for your motherboard you use nvidia graphics card works better that way


----------



## Piittyy (Aug 4, 2011)

So over all would u say that HP is all there? its graphics is good and everything? if so i may look into getting it..


----------

